# Anyone riding with short sleeve jersey? It's cold.



## NYC_CAAD

Temperature for the moment, 53 in New York City......


----------



## Gunnar75

I am and it is really cold. Let just say I'm tough like this...
Low today of 68.

But hey, I'm in Texas and we broke our all time heat record this summer. After thousands of miles at 100-110, 68 feels cold.


----------



## bent_remy

I'll be riding today in NYC and it is cold now. I'll be wearing an underaurmor long sleeve under my jersey. But if you ride in the afternoon a short sleeve should be fine, its going up to 68.


----------



## SpicyMac

Sorry...was posting from iPhone and didn't realize what sub forum I was in...!


----------



## SlipKid727

Not me.
Broke out the long sleeves today.
It was 55 in central NJ when we got started this morning


----------



## Squidly

Wore a light jacket this morning and was fine (53 degrees, 8am in Southern NJ.) However my fingerless gloves were a bad choice...numb!


----------



## DaveG

*not me*



NYC_CAAD said:


> Temperature for the moment, 53 in New York City......


I was at the Jersey Devil century this morning and I was surprised how many folks were riding with short sleeves. It was 52F at the start. I was very happy I had a jacket a long finger liner gloves.


----------



## NYC_CAAD

I ended up waiting for local modell's to open up at 9am... bought me a black underaurmor long sleeve to wear under my jersey.. GWB/ to Stony Point.. (72 miles today..)

BTW: _Oh yeah, just woke up from a 7 hour power nap... _


----------



## AlanE

Yeah, it's getting colder outside. Seems like it always happens around this time of year. Days are getting shorter also. Go figure.


----------



## NJBiker72

I rode yesterday in short sleeves. The only one in my group. After a couple of miles it was fine.


----------



## vipergts

Just did the NYC Century today. It really is cold out there especially at 5:30 am!!!

I have the rapha classic jersey which brings the arm warmers so i wore that. Couple it with the rapha classic bib and rapha knee warmers and i was good to go. 

Cant recommend arm warmer and knee warmers enough.


----------



## marktomin

yea at 5:30 it was very cold, I thought I'll freeze and die, I didn't but it was pretty close.


----------



## stoked

Just dress in layers and you'll be fine and invest in some cold weather gear. It is going to get much colder. Coldest temp I ever rode was 9F. As long as you have the right gear you can ride all year around. 

Today I had short sleeve with wind breaker on top, arm warmers, toe covers on shoes. Spring/fall weight bibs. I rolled out at 7:30 and was back at 5 PM and was fine.


----------



## vipergts

marktomin said:


> yea at 5:30 it was very cold, I thought I'll freeze and die, I didn't but it was pretty close.


I hear you. Made me realize how important some simple shoe covers would have been to help keep the feet warm. Didnt even cross my mind until i was 20 miles in and felt cold. Asked another rider if his feet were cold and he said yes. At least i felt good knowing others were in the same situation :lol:


----------



## ROAD&DIRT

I rode Sunday morning in bib short and short sleeve jersey...and was a bit chilly in the am but as I trudged on I warmed right up.


----------



## jayteepee

I guess I'm used to riding in cooler weather. It was nice to have arm warmers on Sunday, but beyond that it was okay. First time doing the NYC Century. Had a great time!


----------



## Climbing_Clyde

I did my 21 mile morning loop yesterday morning, it was 46 degrees!

I felt like a bucket of ass. Not sure if it was the cold, or extra clothing, but I just did not have it yesterday.

It's always better then NOT riding though. :~)


----------



## cbj

I have it the same the cold weather just slows me down. I love to ride in the heat.


----------



## NYC_CAAD

+1 "heat"


cbj said:


> i have it the same the cold weather just slows me down. I love to ride in the heat.


----------



## gpcyclist25

did the GFNJ - at start it was 46 degrees. Wore a short-sleeve jersey, arm warmers, and an UnderArmour base layer. Nearly fell off the bike during the first fast descent because I was shivering so hard. Somehow, it didn't occur to me to buy knee warmers. Oh well.


----------



## vipergts

Gp i had the same thought when my feet freezing up! Should get some shoe covers lol


----------



## soileauj

Rode with short sleeve jersey last Saturday and it was cold for most of the ride. Time to get the under armour long sleeve out. I can handle the cold on the legs but man the arms are not so forgiving.


----------



## jkmacman

its time to break out the winter gear.

i bought a long sleeve shirt for 2 dolla in hackensack.

i thing a lbs is asking 80 for a long sleeve shirt. my pay is way down this year and have to watch every penny.


anyone use

Bicycle Clothing, Cycling Jerseys | Ecyclingstore

they have some low priced stuff, but is it like the 2 dolla stuff in hackenslak, or quality cycling clothing?

i'd like to find some pearl izumi stuff, as i have some p.i. winter wear and its good for a few years:thumbsup:


----------



## jwcurry83

Slightly off topic but.... I started out cycling as a triathlete, and I have always wondered why sleeveless jerseys are not allowed in most races... especially on mountain stages... can anyone shed some light on that for me?


----------



## ridingred

Macman where are you buying stuff for $2 in Hackensack????


----------



## jkmacman

it's on main street about one block north of the building that edifice fell down a couple of weeks ago. it's next to a liquor store. it looks like used stuff but they say its all new but some vintage stuff.

i picked up one large black polyester black shirt 1.99. worked great as a base layer friday night in the rain:thumbsup:

not to go off topic like the tri guy ( i do tris myself ) i like the new niterider 600 lumins i'm using on 3 bikes now albeit on my old trek w/ skinny handle bars. i had to put some electric tape around spacers to hold place, better than replacing the battery on my minewt dual and way better then the usb mini:thumbsup:


----------



## perplex

Well - it has been a great couple of days here in Mid Jersey. Very nice weather and two great rides in short sleeves!


----------



## fortisi876

New to the sport here, not sure if it's a good thing or bad getting started this time of year but if the avid cyclists can throw me a few clothing gear tips I'd appreciate it. I've already put in a rather large order so I could get rolling next w/e, which included some apparel but unsure if I might that right choices....lol!

TIA!


----------



## bike981

fortisi876 said:


> New to the sport here, not sure if it's a good thing or bad getting started this time of year but if the avid cyclists can throw me a few clothing gear tips I'd appreciate it. I've already put in a rather large order so I could get rolling next w/e, which included some apparel but unsure if I might that right choices....lol!


It depends how low into the temps you want to ride. Riding in the high 60s or above is fine in shorts and a short-sleeve jersey IMHO. Low 60s calls for a long-sleeve jersey and maybe tights over the shorts. Riding in the 50s calls for a long sleeve jersey, tights over the shorts, and maybe some covers for your shoes to keep your feet/toes warm. Oh, and lots of tissues to handle the drippy nose. Riding in temps below that, well, you'll need to ask some of the true diehards. I give up at that point because I'm a wimp.


----------



## jkmacman

here riding in sussex county yesterday in short sleeve










i have on the ramapo rally shirt:thumbsup:


----------



## vipergts

I was out near nyak via GWB. In the early morning i wish i had my arm warmers but by 1pm i was happy i didnt have them lol. Lots of bikers in short sleeve jerseys and shorts stopping in at Strictly Bicycles yesterday.


----------



## NYC_CAAD

Yeah, Morning via GWB up West Nyack was a bit cold up till 12... I saw so many bikes yesterday i thought it was the month of June..



vipergts said:


> I was out near nyak via GWB. In the early morning i wish i had my arm warmers but by 1pm i was happy i didnt have them lol. Lots of bikers in short sleeve jerseys and shorts stopping in at Strictly Bicycles yesterday.


----------



## vipergts

NYC_CAAD said:


> Yeah, Morning via GWB up West Nyack was a bit cold up till 12... I saw so many bikes yesterday i thought it was the month of June..


Good thing im not the only one who thought that lol I just recreated the 50 mile escape from new york ride yesterday. Walnut street kicked my friends asses on the way back lol


----------



## NYC_CAAD

Great. Where/Time did you guys start the 50 mile escape?




vipergts said:


> Good thing im not the only one who thought that lol I just recreated the 50 mile escape from new york ride yesterday. Walnut street kicked my friends asses on the way back lol


----------



## vipergts

NYC_CAAD said:


> Great. Where/Time did you guys start the 50 mile escape?


Started at 9 am from my home near the gwb (since my friends ride up from lower manhatten and one takes the train from queens). Then we ride over and start it off


----------



## NYC_CAAD

I usually watch out my window on Fort Washington Ave. 90% of cyclist coming from downtown will connect onto Riverside Drive, then Fort Washington Ave heading straight for the GWB all summer long.. 



vipergts said:


> Started at 9 am from my home near the gwb (since my friends ride up from lower manhatten and one takes the train from queens). Then we ride over and start it off


----------



## vipergts

NYC_CAAD said:


> I usually watch out my window on Fort Washington Ave. 90% of cyclist coming from downtown will connect onto Riverside Drive, then Fort Washington Ave heading straight for the GWB all summer long..


Thats funny you mention that. My friend had never gone over the GWB and was surprised to see how many cyclists are out here. He said it looked like central park lol. Im actually on wadsworth avenue myself 

Also just happen to notice you post over at NYCC. I just joined up. I did the escape new york ride with two members who were responsible for scouting the 100 mile ride. Said i should join since i mentioned the SIG series. Mentioned i should look at B-17. Not sure im ready for that yet but we shall see


----------



## NYC_CAAD

I just started riding in May with a CAAD8 105 2011 model... I sucked in the beginning of May/June with no endurance. I thought all the time my bike sucked, (although the caad8 needs upgrades), everyone in their mother would pass me, (even females) lol. In the beginning of August i noticed my fitness and stamina were in gear. I now stay close are pass cyclists with no problem.... Females are what keeps me motivated on 9W...  Hopefully i can join the 100 mile 2012 Gran Fondo...


----------



## artie159

Short sleeve jersey with arm warmers.


----------



## fortisi876

bike981 said:


> It depends how low into the temps you want to ride. Riding in the high 60s or above is fine in shorts and a short-sleeve jersey IMHO. Low 60s calls for a long-sleeve jersey and maybe tights over the shorts. Riding in the 50s calls for a long sleeve jersey, tights over the shorts, and maybe some covers for your shoes to keep your feet/toes warm. Oh, and lots of tissues to handle the drippy nose. Riding in temps below that, well, you'll need to ask some of the true diehards. I give up at that point because I'm a wimp.


 Thanks for the reply, believe it or not getting that detailed is helpful to someone who is completely clueless.  
Will take all advice under advisement. :thumbsup:


----------



## perplex

Looks as if we can squeeze one more day of SS riding in before the rain sets in tomorrow


----------



## vipergts

NYC_CAAD said:


> I just started riding in May with a CAAD8 105 2011 model... I sucked in the beginning of May/June with no endurance. I thought all the time my bike sucked, (although the caad8 needs upgrades), everyone in their mother would pass me, (even females) lol. In the beginning of August i noticed my fitness and stamina were in gear. I now stay close are pass cyclists with no problem.... Females are what keeps me motivated on 9W...  Hopefully i can join the 100 mile 2012 Gran Fondo...


Sounds like progression as well  My GF just mentioned how 20 mile rides were my norm a few months back and now i go on 50 mile rides as my norm. I would have done the 100 mile gran fondo but she is coming with me so it will be more for the experience of the event even though i know i can do well on the 100 with a few more months of preparation in the spring time. 

For me i had a trek 1.1 at first for about a week and didnt really like the feel of it. Went back to my LBS and had them order me up a trek 2.3. Best decision possible. There is something to be said about feeling good about your bike 



perplex said:


> Looks as if we can squeeze one more day of SS riding in before the rain sets in tomorrow


Ahh but the weekend is shaping up to be a good one! Ill be out in jersey on sunday as well


----------



## NYC_CAAD

Good move on the trek 2.3. I almost pulled the trigger on the trek 1.1. I have plans on upgrading to a SuperSix Cannondale or a pinarello dogma 60.1 frameset. I know i can pull 100 miles. I did 72 miles up all the way to Stony Point 3 1/2 weeks ago. Lets see what news years has for me.... 



vipergts said:


> Sounds like progression as well  My GF just mentioned how 20 mile rides were my norm a few months back and now i go on 50 mile rides as my norm. I would have done the 100 mile gran fondo but she is coming with me so it will be more for the experience of the event even though i know i can do well on the 100 with a few more months of preparation in the spring time.
> 
> For me i had a trek 1.1 at first for about a week and didnt really like the feel of it. Went back to my LBS and had them order me up a trek 2.3. Best decision possible. There is something to be said about feeling good about your bike
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh but the weekend is shaping up to be a good one! Ill be out in jersey on sunday as well


----------



## NYC_CAAD

Posted Pic's



NYC_CAAD said:


> Good move on the trek 2.3. I almost pulled the trigger on the trek 1.1. I have plans on upgrading to a SuperSix Cannondale or a pinarello dogma 60.1 frameset. I know i can pull 100 miles. I did 72 miles up all the way to Stony Point 3 1/2 weeks ago. Lets see what news years has for me....


----------



## vipergts

NYC_CAAD said:


> Good move on the trek 2.3. I almost pulled the trigger on the trek 1.1. I have plans on upgrading to a SuperSix Cannondale or a pinarello dogma 60.1 frameset. I know i can pull 100 miles. I did 72 miles up all the way to Stony Point 3 1/2 weeks ago. Lets see what news years has for me....


Those super six are really nice! My max ride so far has been 104 miles during the NYC Century. Most of the climbing there comes after the 60 mile mark so it was a good step up from my previous high of 56 miles 

Was your stony point ride 72 miles round trip back to gwb? I might do that ride with my friends if thats the case 

Im looking at a cervelo S5 as a possibility next year  I do like the Dogma 60.1 also


----------



## NYC_CAAD

Yeah, round trip 72 miles back home, 17 blocks from the GWB.



vipergts said:


> Those super six are really nice! My max ride so far has been 104 miles during the NYC Century. Most of the climbing there comes after the 60 mile mark so it was a good step up from my previous high of 56 miles
> 
> Was your stony point ride 72 miles round trip back to gwb? I might do that ride with my friends if thats the case
> 
> Im looking at a cervelo S5 as a possibility next year  I do like the Dogma 60.1 also


----------



## d-town-3-

jwcurry83 said:


> Slightly off topic but.... I started out cycling as a triathlete, and I have always wondered why sleeveless jerseys are not allowed in most races... especially on mountain stages... can anyone shed some light on that for me?


Yeah it seems to be a mystery to me as well, here is the official rule , "1.3.026 All riders shall, when racing, wear a jersey with sleeves and a pair of shorts, possibly in the form of a one-piece." It also says specifically says "Sleeveless jerseys are forbidden." I have not been able to find any reason why they forbid this other than they simply don't like them Sorry not much of a help, perhaps someone else can enlighten. 

dt3


----------



## Vibe

I just bought some cold weather gear...underarmour coldgear long sleeve, gloves, thermal tights, head/eara cover...didnt know about shoe covers... and probably get arm/leg warmers later on.


----------



## perplex

Shoe covers are really important once the weather get a bit colder - get some thick ones!


----------



## jkmacman

road with just short sleeve yesterday, but in the woods where it was less windy,

mon-wed is 60's so maybe a chance for short sleeves yet. i get emails from eCycling store 6 dolla arm warmers 3 for price of 2 is crazy cheep. i wanted to buy leg wamers, but ended up buying tights at new balance store near me, 30 bux. at least there black a few years ago i bought them from nb and they're grey, shrunk a lot so this time i bought large (even though medium fit) :thumbsup:

i have one pair of heavy booties, but hardle ever use them pita to get on and off, been using long finger fox glove as to cold for fingerless


----------



## Vibe

perplex said:


> Shoe covers are really important once the weather get a bit colder - get some thick ones!


Ok I just bought shoe covers, leg and arm warmers....hope this is good!


----------



## vipergts

Went out ridiing today from manhattan up to hartsdale and back. Felt damn good being out there. It was beautiful with all the fall colors riding over the river and its bridges.

It was low 30's this morning with wind it felt in the 20's. Used the following:

Rapha Classic Jacket
Underarmor cold gear long sleeve
Rapha Classic Bibs
Gore Oxygen Leg Warmers
Gore Xenon SO gloves
Gore Oxygen SO shoe covers
Gore helmet cap

Felt warm enough out there but never felt hot which was perfect. Had it been 10 degrees colder at the start a balaclava would have been needed. Have to add that later on in the year lol


----------



## MojoHamuki

Rode the last few days in Central Park. I had on a short sleeve kit with arm warmers and some compression tights under my bib shorts. Along with full fingered gloves. I felt okay. I mean I definitively felt like I was outside but I wasn't cold and also I didn't sweat. But I have a few extra pounds to work off that are still keeping me warm. 

Saw a couple of guys riding the park in shorts.


----------



## fortisi876

NNJ here, rode in shorts and doubled up on the shirts (one long sleeve the other short) beneath my Izumi jacket and definitely think I could have gotten away with only one shirt.


----------



## bike981

And here we are in November... Great day to ride today -- and tomorrow :thumbsup::


----------



## RJP Diver

bike981 said:


> And here we are in November... Great day to ride today -- and tomorrow :thumbsup::


^^ Liking this. Downside is that my will start very early AM, so I end up getting 20F of temp delta during my ride. Start with layers and end with pockets stuffed with removable sleeves and arm-warmers and such.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Chico2000

According to the sign I was 144 miles north of NYC. Short sleeve Castelli jersey, arm warmers, wind shirt for the descent. Temps got up to the low 50's for a bit.


----------



## naruto

wow, it's very cold.


----------



## SlipKid727

Didn't think I'd ever in my life ride outside in February in shorts. 
Reached 62 in Central Jersey today.


----------



## NYC_CAAD

lol, I just ordered (2) team thermal long sleeve jerseys...


----------



## NJBiker72

SlipKid727 said:


> Didn't think I'd ever in my life ride outside in February in shorts.
> Reached 62 in Central Jersey today.


Making me less happy about this business trip to Vegas.


----------



## NYC_CAAD

A bit cold for Saturday morning!!


----------



## stoked

I hope you're joking. Its been one of the best winters for riding. Slap on some arm warmers and gilet and you are good for the first few miles.


----------

